# Smashed Mirror Oouch!



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

on the way to woolacombe (north devon) this week, some plonker thought he needed more than his side of the road to drive on, and smashed the wing mirror on our Fiat Ducato based M/H.

so im on the lookout for a new mirror for the drver side. its the long arm type mirror on a 53 plate

does anyone out there know where to get one from other than a Fiat dealer
secondhand or new i dont mind as long as it dont cost the earth

cheers


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, have you tried a Google Search for Fiat Spares or Fiat Mirrors ?


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

If its just the glass try Halfords,,,,otherwise sorry can't help except try yellow pages for scrappies.

nobby


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi
i went to halfords for a re placement glass for my mirror when an ambulance did the same thing to me, they quoted me 17.00 for a replacement glass.
i went to my local S A S motor factors and a new glass was 4.99 +vat i bought 2 just in case. they either have them in stock or will order for you.


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

sorry should of said what part was damaged

its the black casing, all the mirrors are still intact and working fine
the van that hit us must of had lower mirrors than us because it smashed the lower part of the casing and missed the lower mirror completely

been looking at this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4588461380&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

i looks like its got the same case as ours and thinking with a bit of modification it could be a cheap way of repairing our mirror

any thoughts welcome


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Local dismantlers is probably your best bet.

Or you could try www.vanspares.com (my local dismantlers!) who do mail order.

They usually have access to Ducato spares.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

The single (broad) arm mirrors are very difficult to come across in the second hand market, and also there are two lenghts of arm. Plenty of places advertising on Ebay for new standard ones and agree you could swap the cases.
Also search for Peugeot and Citroen parts. 
Jon.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

It is a very simple task to change the complete black end part of the mirror assembly, just two small bolts. 

Ralph


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

thanks Ralph 

do you know how to dismantle the whole unit from the van

is it something i could easy do,im not sure how the electrics enter the van from the mirror arm

i keep the van in storage so ive not got easy access to it so i can look myself

cheers


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Very easy, there are three bolts that hold the whole unit to the door and one electrical connection block. The bolts are accessed through three holes concealed behind three plastic covers, you can’t miss them.

Ralph


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

I would thoroughly recommend contacting Mike Gibb www.delfindesigns.co.uk/html/spares.html 
A real STAR. A great person to do business with.
Geoff_2


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

thanks geoff_2

but having problems with the link you posted (will not open)


anyone else know where i can obtain a Long arm wing mirror (electric), for a Fiat Ducato, on a 53 plate, driverside.

thanks 

Riggy


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Found one on e-bay, here is a link - not electric but it is the long arm

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAT-DUCATO-L...591909195QQcategoryZ10382QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Paul


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Riggy

Sorry the link did not work. 
Please try ...... www.no1gear.com .........or do a google search. 
Of course you could ring him direct:-
>> Mike Chubb......Tel No.......01460 67000.<<
Based in Chard......in Somerset seems to ring a bell.
He is a really helpful guy.....He helped me out when I had a duff Talbot Camshaft......Even advised my local garage on fitting it..........and very reasonable pricewise.

Hope this helps.

Geoff_2


----------

